# Navionics IOS App



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Who uses this app and is it worth purchasing? I seen the YouTube walk through and this app looks awesome!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I use the app all the time. You used to be able to link it with another PC app but it is no longer available. I would like to find another way to back this up but I have not yet. The app is definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## acousticrawk (Feb 24, 2013)

WHATS IT CALLED? I WAS LOOKING FOR AN APP LAST NIGHT! sorry for the caps.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Just bought it and I just searched for navionics in the App Store.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Bonecrusher just inputted my fav fishing spots on my iphone and I was able to see them to my iPad You have to create a navionics account first and sign into account on both devices. I also turned on sync. 









I can't wait to try this app out once it warms up. =]


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

will this app work on streams/creeks. example : Big Walnut creek?

I would love to have something like this but on not on lakes alot.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does it have it for Android as well?


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

It does show big walnut but not very detailed. Attached are two pictures for comparison purposes. 

Big Walnut Creek








Hoover









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Its a very good app for ice fishing. Your marks are on within a few feet. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought it for android.looks great.now waiting to get to use it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I have an older version but the new one looks great!
I may update to the new version on my next phone upgrade.


----------



## acousticrawk (Feb 24, 2013)

Downloading now!


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

moto said:


> It does show big walnut but not very detailed. Attached are two pictures for comparison purposes.
> 
> Big Walnut Creek
> View attachment 70911
> ...


Thanks, it shows it at least so I can mark some spots, I shall get this!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Has anybody noticed the "walleye spawning grounds" on the alum creek map? Who puts that in there?
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I use it every time I'm on the water. The only thing I find weird about it is the way the "markers" are shown. I've never added a marker because everyone with the app can see it on their map too! Every time I'm out, I see "slab crappie" "walleye spot" "good fishing" etc., all added from other people!


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

what does this app look like on erie? what are the contours 1 ft., 3 ft., 5ft.? can anyone post some pics that are zoomed in to show the detail.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is close up of niagra and crib reef. This is from the Android version of Navionics US&Canada.

You can also visit my website and see a web based interactive version of the Navionics app. Web based is same maps in the app.
http://www.lakeerietrolling.com/navapp/
Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

spoonfeeder, do you know if there's a way to use the app without using data? i know with some apps you can use your phone in gps mode only without using data.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

juicebox said:


> spoonfeeder, do you know if there's a way to use the app without using data? i know with some apps you can use your phone in gps mode only without using data.


They should work with out data connection. I just turned off data on my Droid DNA and Nexus 7 and both still worked.

Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the replies. google maps work without data but doesn't show your location. wonder if its the same way.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

juicebox said:


> thanks for the replies. google maps work without data but doesn't show your location. wonder if its the same way.


When I put my phone in airplane mode. Then started the app, the GPS icon came on and it showed my current location in app.

Larry
From my Nexus 7


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

nice thanks.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

whjr15 said:


> I use it every time I'm on the water. The only thing I find weird about it is the way the "markers" are shown. I've never added a marker because everyone with the app can see it on their map too! Every time I'm out, I see "slab crappie" "walleye spot" "good fishing" etc., all added from other people!


You can choose to not share your fishing holes. I have about 30 marked at Hoover on the north half that I don't share. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

